# Problema con encendido de calefón (calentador de agua)



## Condor (Abr 28, 2005)

Ayer en la noche se me rompió el calefon: La luz de encendido esta prendida pero no me sale agua caliente. ¿Puede que sea el Calentador?.
¿Cuales son las fallas características de estos aparatos?

GRacias,


----------



## Guest (Abr 28, 2005)

Hola, si te refieres a las duchas eléctricas de resistencia, el daño mas común es que se aíslan los bornes del suiche, eso pasa porque la gran cantidad de corriente eléctrica que pasa por ellos, los calienta derritiendo el plástico que los soporta, eso abre el circuito y por eso la ducha deja de funcionar. 

Como el daño en el plástico no se puede reparar lo mejor es dejar la ducha directa y poner un suiche de alto amperaje en serie con ella.

Saludos,

Fernando.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 28, 2005)

Fer, un calefón es un calentador de agua por combustión de gas, que de seguro conoces. 

El problema en estos aparatos es que se daña el circuito de encendido, el cual no es mas que un oscilador que genera una chispa de alto voltaje por medio de un trasformador elevador.

Los que he tenido la oportunidad de revisar se les ha dañado el tiristor de disparo.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

No sabia que eso se llamara calefón  

En cuanto al problema, si es un circuito de alto voltaje puede ser también que los capacitores de la etapa de excitación estén en corto.

Debido a su bajo precio lo mejor es cambiarlos.


----------

